# Avalanche decoys



## DNovicki (Jan 22, 2003)

Anybody know if Paul is still making decoys or not? I bought a couple dozen from him last year and really liked them but his web site is gone and he hasn't responded to my e-mails ( obviously not a good sign). If you know anything about his operation post up please....


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

google says.....

http://www.decoyflocking.net/index.php? ... che_Decoys


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

I think I read on another forum that they are still in opperation but the website is under construction or something to that effect. Try calling him.


----------

